# No more Ruger Red Label???



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been so focused on fishing I have been kinda out of hunting for the last 3 years. Well with the arrival of my son and the sale of my boat I have been shifting my focus back onto hunting.

I figured it was time to reward myself with a new duck gun. I have always wanted a Ruger Red Label (stainless/synthetic) for ducks. Come to find out Ruger stopped production last year on the Red Labels. That is a darn shame. That was a good over/under model for a good price.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

It was a decent gun, but about $400 overpriced compared to the competition. You could have gotten a Beretta or Browning for the same price and they didn't have near the same QC issues. Rumor mill has it that they are redesigning it. Hope they get it right this time. Doesn't feel right not having a U.S. built OU on the market. At least one that many can afford.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't speak to them being over priced. I did hear the last few years they were jacking the price trying to make the model pay for itself instead of being in the red.

I never liked the fit/feel of the Browning and Beretta O/U. On top of that the Red Label fit me. Oh well, just have to keep shopping, bummer.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Love my All Weather RRL. Picked it up used 4 years ago, I'm not sure how many rounds went through it from the previous owner but I've put at least 500 through it with no problems. Hope you find one, great gun IMHO.


----------



## rtcreek (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a stainless/composite 12 gauge for sale. Used twice. like new.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

What are you asking?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It is very good ou but a little barrel heavy in the 12 ga. It is the only 12 ga ou that I would suggest that you buy with 26" barrels.
Most ou's should be 28 or 30.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Old Hunter said:


> It is very good ou but a little barrel heavy in the 12 ga. It is the only 12 ga ou that I would suggest that you buy with 26" barrels.
> Most ou's should be 28 or 30.


I agree. I would also like to see them streamine the forend a bit. I like the Red Label but find it a bit bulkiers than I prefer.......


----------

